# Leather repair glasgow



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi

Looking for someone to do a repair on my leather seats
Either smart repair or full repair, scuff on bolster and wear on the base.

On an Audi lunar silver leather seat

Thanks in advance folks


----------

